# Norfolk Line Multi trip booking



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Anyone who will make 3 or more return trips to France this year and is considering NorfolLine multi-trip, please note:

"Bookings must be made by 15th January 2010 for travel up to 16/12/10"

Find more information here:
http://www.norfolkline.com/EN/Ferri...fers/Multi_trip_offer/?email=jan10_mtreminder

- Totally transferable: so friends, family and colleagues can use it too
- Completely open: no need to specify dates or times of travel when you purchase
- Fully flexible: no amendment fee once you have booked your crossings
- Absolute freedom: take any off-peak sailing before 16/12/2010 (or selected 'peak' sailings for a supplement^)

The website lists the cost for cars but mutitrip does cover motorhomes too.
PHONE BOOKINGS ONLY ON: 0844 847 5030
Offer not available online


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello, I just phoned them and the offer was for only upto 2.4metres high and 5 metres in length.

So mostly only cover cars, I was informed no other offer was available.

Pat


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

PATSY4 said:


> Hello, I just phoned them and the offer was for only upto 2.4metres high and 5 metres in length.
> 
> So mostly only cover cars, I was informed no other offer was available.
> 
> Pat


Hi Pat

Sorry to hear of your problem.
It certainly was available for motorhomes as we booked 3 multi-trip returns in October for our 7.5m long X 2.9m high autostratus.

I have emailed NorfolkLine and asked for clarification and if there is a special number to ring for motorhomes.
I will report back when I have a reply.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Autostratus

Let me know if you hear anything.

Kind regards

Pat


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

PATSY4 said:


> Thanks Autostratus
> 
> Let me know if you hear anything.
> 
> ...


Sorry but the offer is restricted to cars only as you discovered.
See the email below.
As NorfolkLine had emailed me with the offer this morning I fell into the trap of thinking it referred to motorhomes bearing in mind that we had recently booked sailings for one.
Please accept my apologies for any problems I may have caused.

 RE: Multi-trip for Motorhome
Thursday, 7 January, 2010 11:44 AM
From: "DoverPax" <[email protected]>
To: "GILLIAN XXXXX" <[email protected]>

Good Morning,
Thank you for your email. Unfortunately our multi-trip offer is exclusive to cars and motorcycles (+ sidecar). Motorhomes may go under this offer as long as they are under 2.4 meters high and no more than 5 meters long. Please contact our call centre on +44(0)8448475007 +44(0)8448475007 to speak to an operative and to make any booking/ further enquiries. Hope this helps.

Regards,

Anthony Bourne 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: GILLIAN XXXXX [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: 07 January, 2010 10:59
To: DoverPax
Subject: Multi-trip for Motorhome

Good morning

We booked three return multi-trips to France with NorfolkLine in October and we have friends who now also want to book.
They have tried the number in your e-mail reminder of today's date and have been told the offer is for cars only. ie:-
PHONE BOOKINGS ONLY ON: 0844 847 5030 0844 847 5030 Offer not available online

Please can you advise me if there is another telephone number for motorhomes.

I would be grateful for a speedy reply as I would also wish to publicise the number on the UK 's largest motorhome website www.motorhomefacts.com if you are agreeable.

Might there be a special discount for our thousands of subscribers?

Thank you for your attention

Gillian Xxxxx


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello Gillian

Thanks for trying, we never seem to get the good offers.

Regards Pat


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

A five metre motorhome, what a laugh. Just book with P&O and enjoy crossings for as little as £31.25 at sensible o'clock and for a 9 metre van

Russell


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Just received my Caravan Club Mag., which includes a leaflet advertising Norfolk Line return crossings for Motorhomes up to 8m for £27 each way for off peak night sailings.
Not as good as the fares offered at the NEC, but much better than the best on offer via their website.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Booked 6m MH through Caravan Club. Sept/Oct 2010. Late night travel. £25 each way - which is better than the ad. No extra for card payment.
IMHO a good result.


----------

